# Lighthouse Lakes



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Heres a little video I made yesterday. They were super picky (which is expected in the Lighthouse Lakes), but managed to fool some on shrimp patters.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

great little film, makes me want to get out there!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! Were you wading?

Good camera work.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lighthouse lakes ? Google maps brings up port a area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

kmurf91 said:


> Lighthouse lakes ? Google maps brings up port a area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be correct. Literally miles and miles of redfish territory to get lost in


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

flyfishingmike said:


> Nice! Were you wading?
> 
> Good camera work.


Yes, from my kayak. Paddled until I found fish then waded. Stood in one spot and took shots when they cruise into casting range. They were super picky, which is typical in the LHL due to the pressure. Took 25+ shots and landed 5. Heres a pic from that day


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

kmurf91 said:


> Lighthouse lakes ? Google maps brings up port a area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the Lighthouse Lakes are on your left as your driving toward the ferry to Port A from Aransas Pass. Heres a link from TPWD with more info: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/boat/paddlingtrails/coastal/lighthouse_lakes/


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Those maps show the main kayak trails. Once you get back in it there's so much area to explore. Like saltywaders said though the fish are spooky bc of the pressure. It's really fun to get back there on a flood tide in the fall. You can portage your kayak into areas where there usually isn't water and find reds stacked up.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome. Been wanting to explore past Galveston lately . Little bit of a haul but who cares when your driving to a new fishing spot to explore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkyfly (Jun 26, 2012)

were you using a go pro camera? That is pretty tricky work playing a fish and operating a hand held!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

yessir. I love my GoPro! It fits in your pocket and takes great stills too. As long as the subject is close up.


----------

